# Outbreak: Play or Create any Modern Apocalyptic Scenario You Want With This New Tabletop RPG



## Cameronman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys!


At Cosmic Compass Creations we have launched our new game Outbreak: A Post-Apocalyptic Tabletop RPG Source Book for those apocalyptic junkies out there who really want to play any apocalyptic scenario their heart desires. This is a brand new and original game by Cosmic Compass Creations that has been in development for over 2 years now. We have an AMAZING team of artists and creatives working on this project and can not WAIT to hopefully get this game funded and on its way to you guys! 

*Brief Description of the Game*
OUTBREAK is a pen and paper Tabletop Role Playing Game System that is tailored to letting you play your choice of a variety of apocalyptic scenarios in the modern world. This game uses a custom, easy to use, 1d10 skill based system that we have been developing for the past two years. We decided to throw away the confusing experience point system during development. In Outbreak you level up once per game session so you can have a smoother game session and not have to keep tabs on thousands of experience points. 


Outbreak uses a point based character creation system based on 5 attributes. Those attributes are physique, coordination, aptitude, psyche, and vitality. Attributes are used to shape your character to be whatever type of survivor you want. Attributes also enhance learned skills, such as mechanics, first-aid, observation, and many more. All these skills will help your character to adapt and survive against the elements of various apocalyptic environments. You can shape your skills any way you wish with attribute points that you unlock when you level up. 


Included in Outbreak are various custom GM Templates to shape the game how you see fit. We use the same templates in the book to create all of our weapons, vehicles, and enemies. These templates help you play out any modern apocalypse of your choice. The most important template though is the one included for designing your very own custom apocalypse. 

*We would really appreciate it if you stopped by our KS page to just check it out and maybe pre-order the game if you feel up to it. Thanks guys and have a wonderful day full of gaming!*


Here is the link to the KS page
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cosmiccompass/outbreak-a-post-apocalyptic-tabletop-rpg-source-bo


Don't hesitate to throw us an email about the game at cosmiccompasscreations@gmail.com. We usually respond pretty fast!


Thanks guys!


From,
Cameron Wright
-CEO and Co-Founder of Cosmic Compass Creations LLC
cosmiccompasscreations.com
https://www.facebook.com/CosmicCompassCreations






*UPDATES*

(1) We have just created the ENGINEER OF THE APOCALYPSE tier which lets you have early access to the game as well as provide direct feedback in shaping how the game is made. Check out the KS page for more details.

(2) We will be releasing a snippet of general information from the guide very soon.

(3) Our artist Leigh Walls is working on a new piece of artwork for the book to show early next week.


----------



## Cameronman (Jul 6, 2013)

*Update*

Under the updates section on the KS page we have a link to a Google docs document that contains over 20 pages of information from the guide. Check it out! 

Our next content release will include information on combat and how that works. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 6, 2013)

Aren't you worried about brand/product confusion with the existing zombie survival roleplaying game, *Outbreak: Undead*? That's what I thought it was for at first.


----------



## Cameronman (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not too worried about that at the moment. If that does present to be a problem down the road we have a few name changes in mind but for now, during the launch, we'll keep the name we have.


----------



## Cameronman (Jul 7, 2013)

*Update

*I have just added a link to a document under the updates section that has a list of weapons and explosives that can be found in Outbreak so far. There are a lot!


----------



## Cameronman (Jul 14, 2013)

*Update
*
Check out this new piece of art by Carrie Gibson for Outbreak!


----------

